# For fun...



## little lady (Jul 26, 2009)

List your favorite color and pattern and pictures if you have them...I'll start...love the buckskin/dun minimal pinto with blue eyes. I don't have a picture because I don't have one. The mare I just purchased is black...and beautiful. When I get her home I will post pictures..promise.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Jul 26, 2009)

Black LOUD pinto/app

No pic, but I hope to have one someday.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry--I can't come up with just one, but here are some of my favorites:

Blue Roan

Silver Dapple

Palomino (like Del's Cowboy...



)

Buckskin with dapples

(Hey, I'm a sucker for dapples!)

And I love a long, full blaze that angles off and "drips" off onto one nostril on a chestnut, black or bay; or a blaze that ends on the muzzle in a nice pink "kissing spot."





(Yeah, I know...sounds kind weird, huh?)


----------



## little lady (Jul 26, 2009)

miniwhinny74 said:


> Sorry--I can't come up with just one, but here are some of my favorites:Blue Roan
> 
> Silver Dapple
> 
> ...


----------



## little lady (Jul 26, 2009)

miniwhinny74 said:


> Sorry--I can't come up with just one, but here are some of my favorites:Blue Roan
> 
> Silver Dapple
> 
> ...


Not Weird...my paint mare has a stripe down her face with a pink nose perfect for kissing!


----------



## icspots (Jul 26, 2009)

Black and white or bay and white pintos, preferably several patterns going on and love those big blue eyes


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jul 26, 2009)

I love them all but my first one would have to be a silver gray dapple, then coal midnight black.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jul 26, 2009)

I LOVE BLUE EYES... OVERO OR SABINO AND DILUTES... VISIT MY WEBSITE AND LOOK AT MY HORSES... I HAVE ALL OF MY FAVORITE COLORS AND PATTERNS... TOO MANY PICTURES TO POST HERE. I HAVE...

CREMELLO

RED SABINO

BLACK SABINO

CHAMPAGNE - PARTIAL BLUE EYE

CHAMPAGNE - BLUE EYES

PALOMINO OVERO - BLUE EYES

BUCKSKIN MINIMAL PINTO (WITH DAPPLES)

BAY SABINO - BLUE EYES

GRAY SABINO -BLUE EYES

SILVER BUCKSKIN- BLUE EYES

I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A PERLINO.

THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 26, 2009)

I love Silver Dapples... And Black minimal Pintos


----------



## xxs (Jul 26, 2009)

Silver black (have 3), and silver bay (have 2).


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 26, 2009)

anything with blue eyes, but splash and overos, they make my heart go pitter patter.......

Reece's Destiny Hawk (Sadie) and Nostalgia's Nacho Baby (Nacho)


----------



## candycar (Jul 26, 2009)

I have always loved/wanted a Blood Bay or Dapple Gray. Since I have minis instead of biggies, I have come to appreciate the lovley Silver Dapples/Silver Blacks especially with chrome. , I have one

Jelly Bean






Or maybe Two? The jury is still out on Lexus, With whom I have come to love the Appy characteristics also.


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 26, 2009)

I always wanted to own a beautiful black Morgan or Arabian. The true blue black that does not fade and has a really patten leather shine to the coat. So, I have a few Minis like that. One who won World Champion (owner handled)in the color class because he had a coat just like that (along with the conformation). He has since been sold and is out with Ed Sisk this year.

After that, a solid color horse of any color as long as the conformation is there. Though buckskins and palominos are nice.


----------



## Ferin (Jul 26, 2009)

Black Frame Overos, Silver Bays, and Buckskins are my favorites.

Black Frame Overos - Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister (Twister)






and Country Star Buddy Jewel (Buddy)






Silver Bay - Sonara's Little Exotica (Sierra)






Buckskin - Mini Mount's Lucky Ace In The Hole (Ayce)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm I like so many different colors but here are my faves:

Blanket black appy like Sign On The Dotted Line (I obviously dont own him so I cant post his picture



)

Black or black pintos (we have lots of black)












Mahogany bays and bay pintos






True greys






Buckskin and buckskin pintos






Red Dun


----------



## ruffian (Jul 26, 2009)

My favorite is beautiful bay. Apparently the 2008 AMHR nat judges favorites also, because my boy was Nat champion Solid Color last year!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 26, 2009)

I love Perlinos & creamellos

Here is our yearling perlino mare

Spice






I love buckskins & silver buckskins

here is our 09 silver buckskin pinto filly French Vanilla






I also love black,bay,palomno solid & pintos

we are fortunate in our few years of breeding to have almost all of the black based colors

born here but our stallion Triple ks Boogies Bow Tie is homozygous for black

*A stunning horse is a stunning horse and can come in any color for me *


----------



## kaykay (Jul 26, 2009)

My favorite is a black visual frame overo





Wauk A Way Feature Attraction











Wauk A Way Tiny Dancer


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jul 26, 2009)

Well -- It is hard....

I love my new stallion.

I think he is beautiful!!..

Here is Jack...










Also --- I love our mare, silver dapple - I am thinking more as chocolate dapple?

Because her mane/tail is not white flaxen and she getting more darker in every year.

Here is Misty -- Silver Dapple -- She can't be with the stallion - too young right now.










Love Sophie -- She is black/white pinto





Well - you're welcome to peek on our site.

www.imageevent.com/karrieshort

I do love another horses that is not even mine.. (giggle)

Love all of your miniatures / shetlands!...


----------



## Zora (Jul 26, 2009)

It's so difficult to choose just one color! I like black with a light brown nose, bay, buckskin, chestnut, dark dappled palomino, certain kinds of appaloosa and gray.

Here are pictures of my two bay and black minis>

Midnight|>



Angel>



And my chestnut quarter horse Pesky, 22 years old>

 Click pictures to enlarge<


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jul 26, 2009)

black, 4 white sox/stockings, and a star.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW WHAT A GREAT SELECTION OF PICTURES FROM THESE POSTS... CAROLYN R. -




SADIE & NACHO. FERIN -



FOR TWISTER & BUDDY. LORI -



SPICE. KAYKAY



YOUR HORSES TOO.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 26, 2009)

My favorite big horse color is bay, there's something very classic about a long legged bay hunter. I used to own an awesome one. Political John was everything I wanted in a horse. I had to sell when when his arthritis got too bad, I couldn't afford the injections to make him feel better.

For minis, I always loved those greys, but after seeing Cross Country Call Me Awesome I think I am really in love with Bay Overos. What a striking animal. Maybe one day I'll be able to send a mare to him.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2009)

I actually have many favorite colors and one favorite "pattern" (solid!). This morning, I will pick buckskin as my favorite color. We have six (6) buckskin mares / fillies and both my husband and I both love the color. My other favorite colors are silver dapple, perlino, and golden palomino.

Here is *Whinny For Me's Big City Cover Girl*, a double bred Buckeroo buckskin filly, sporting one of my favorite shades of buckskin:


----------



## Kierstan (Jul 27, 2009)

I have always wanted a true blue roan. One with a dark black face && dark black legs. And with clear, icy blue eyes. And if it was a frame overo, thatd just be perfect.





&& I love buttermilk buckskins, preferably one out of Buckeroo. I love Buckeroo horses


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 28, 2009)

I love all colors except white and grey. But for some reason I'm drawn to blacks and bays. I don't know what it is but every horse I've fallen in love with and wanted was a bay. To be honest its not really my favorite color. But I'm drawn.

My black with chrome filly - althought she's getting alot of white hairs.






My bay mare. She's has such a bright and rich bay coloring I just love.


----------



## REO (Jul 28, 2009)

I love black Splashes!





Like my stallion "Nort"






His son "The Pooka"






The Pooka's full brother!






Nort's daughter Kismet






And her full sister!


----------

